

1024 or 1000? - bigmc

Hey, I hope this question is appropriate as I couldn't find any up to date information on this.<p>Problem: I have to evaluate some bandwidth numbers and put them into a chart. Those numbers are all in bytes. Now because they are quite big (we're talking about several Petabytes) I have to convert them into a more readable format. I'm unsure wether I can go with 1 Kilobyte = 1000 Bytes, or 1 Kilobyte = 1024 Bytes.<p>If the numbers weren't that big, it would'nt be such a big deal. But in this case it does matter.<p>Whats the rule? What can I go with?<p>thanks!
======
carbocation
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kibibyte> might be a good starting resource. But
if you are doing this for a report or a presentation, it's more important to
understand the context and requirements of those who you're reporting to. If
the context is in kb/1000 and you report in KiB/1024, that will be less useful
than if you can find someone who can tell you what they are expecting the
units to be.

~~~
bigmc
Thanks for the answer. The problem is I don't know what context this is in.
I'm unsure what people expect to be 1 Kilobyte. Is it 1024 or 1000.

The Kibibyte isn't really standartized and I can't use that.

From your Link: "the kilobyte continues to be used to refer to a power of ten
as well as a power of two"

What's correct now? I mean depending on what I use the resulting numbers will
be completely different.

~~~
carbocation
I guess my point is that only you and your employer or whoever it is that
you're presenting to can decide which to use. You need to have this
conversation with them.

------
nodata
If you're unsure, read the small print: which standard they are using should
be explained there.

